# Smitty & Kalil make Pro Bowl-Newton Likely to be there as well



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2011/12/28/2879948/smith-kalil-make-pro-bowl-roster.html






> Panthers wide receiver Steve Smith and center Ryan Kalil are going back to the Pro Bowl in Hawaii. And it's still possible quarterback Cam Newton could join them. Smith was named to the NFC Pro Bowl team for the fifth time while Kalil was named for the third straight year, the NFL announced Tuesday night. Newton, running back DeAngelo Williams and offensive tackle Jordan Gross were named alternates for the NFC team. A league source said Newton is the first alternate at quarterback and will likely make the trip to Hawaii.


Unless neither Green Bay or New Orleans makes it to the SuperBowl Newton will go to replace either Brees or Rodgers. Same thing goes for Eli Manning, only I don't think it factors in as much.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Gamble deserved this just as much as anybody.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wait so is it official that if Brees/Rodgers make it to the Super Bowl, Newton is first in line to take their place? I don't have a horse in the race, but I think Stafford deserves it more than Cam, although both are deserving.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Not sure Cam is more deserving than Matt Ryan either


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Which Matt Ryan are you talking about? Is there one I don't know about?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Umm.. he's the one with better passing #'s than Cam Newton?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You know better than this. Christ the Falcons would trade Ryan for Newton in a picosecond and we all know that Newton had a better year. You put Ryan on this Panthers team and we probably win 2 games with his mediocre ass.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't watch Carolina games other than when they play Atlanta, in those two games Cam had 44 QB rating & 67. I'm just basing this off games I've watched. He looked like a ROY QB who showed flashes of what he will become but didn't have a better season than Ryan


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Those were 2 of his 3 worst games the entire season.

He has definitely played at a pro-bowl level this year, Stafford should have been #3 though, not Eli. And I would have been fine with any of Eli, Cam, Romo, and even Ryan being the #1 alternate.

And I have to agree with nutmeged, Gamble got robbed. People aren't even talking about him as a snub either. It's a joke. It should have been: Gamble, Grimes, Rodgers as the 3 NFC corners.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

...and Cam's in


----------

